# Retired Couple Banned From Walmart



## blackhawk19 (Nov 22, 2007)

This is why women should not take men shopping against their will. 
 After Mr. and Mrs. Fenton retired, Mrs. Fenton insisted her husband 
accompany her on her trips to Wal-Mart. 

 Unfortunately, Mr. Fenton was like most men--he found shopping boring and 
preferred to get in and get out. Equally unfortunately, Mrs. Fenton was like 
most women-she loved to browse. 

 One day Mrs. Fenton received the following letter from her local Wal-Mart, 
as follows: 

 Dear Mrs. Fenton, 
 Over the past six months, your husband has been causing quite a commotion 
in our store. We cannot tolerate this behavior and may be forced to ban both 
of you from the store. Our complaints against Mr. 
 Fenton are listed below and are documented by our video surveillance 
cameras. 

 1. June 15: Took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's 
carts when they weren't looking. 

 2. July 2: Set all the alarm clocks in House wares to go off at 5-minute 
intervals. 

 3. July 7: Made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the 
women's restroom. 

 4. July 19: Walked up to an employee and told her in an official voice, 
"Code 3 in House wares. Get on it right away." 

 5. August 4: Went to the Service Desk and tried to put a bag of M&M's on 
layaway. 

 6. September 14: Moved a "CAUTION - WET FLOOR" sign to a carpeted area. 

 7. September 15: Set up a tent in the camping department and told other 
shoppers he'd invite them in if they would bring pillows and blankets from 
the bedding department. 

 8. September 23: When a clerk asked if they could help him he began crying 
and screamed, "Why can't you people just leave me alone?" 

 9. October 4: Looked right into the security camera and used it as a 
mirror while he picked his nose. 

 10. November 10: While handling guns in the hunting department, he asked 
the clerk where the antidepressants were. 

 11. December 3: Darted around the store suspiciously while loudly humming 
the " Mission Impossible" theme. 

 12. December 6: In the auto department, he practiced his "Madonna look" by 
using different sizes of funnels. 

 13. December 18: Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed through 
,yelled "PICK ME! PICK ME!" 

 14. December 21: When an announcement came over the loud speaker, he 
assumed a fetal position and screamed "OH NO! IT'S THOSE VOICES AGAIN!" 

 And last, but not least.. 

 15. December 23: Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited awhile, 
then yelled very loudly, "Hey! There's no toilet paper in here!" 

 Regards, Wal-mart


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 22, 2007)

LMAO!!...That's just TOO funny!!...Good'un BH!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gotta remember some of those for the next time I'm there!!...


----------



## badss (Nov 22, 2007)

good one Blackhawk...LMAO...


----------

